# Conroe crappie.



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

Not a bad day saturday. wind blew us out today. Bouncing minnows off the bottom.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice Crappie wtg


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good crappie catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Some good eating


Good fishing to all!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catching !


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice haul. Take pics of the fish fry when you have it.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice haul...I sure am ready for a crappie fix like that!! Congrats


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice haul!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome haul!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

looks delicious. lol


----------



## Jakekirk (Jan 23, 2018)

Not asking for any secret spots or anything but what type of terrain were you fishing? Me and a buddy are going up to lake Conroe Friday if the weather holds up, just looking for any help. Nice catch by the way.


----------

